# Jetway NF9HB Mini-ITX with 4x NIC



## getopt (Nov 10, 2016)

Does someone have this running on FreeBSD or OpenBSD?

http://www.jetwaycomputer.com/NF9HB.html

Looks attractive to me for network appliances.


----------



## User23 (Nov 10, 2016)

Interesting, a SIM card slot, but for what kind of modem?


----------



## kpa (Nov 10, 2016)

I would guess you can install a mini-PCIe 3G/4G modem on it and the SIM card slot is then used by the modem.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 10, 2016)

Here is a post on the pfSense forum regarding this board, so check there for status. I remember user had to mod the tiny case to suit the very weird horizontal PCIe slot onboard.
https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=95286.0

For modem I recommend Sierra MC7355. It is switchable between CMDA or GSM.
https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=96468.0
There are cheap Dell branded versions that can be switched to the supported OEM PID.


----------



## Oko (Nov 10, 2016)

Either Free or Open should not have any problems running that board. I don't have that particular board but I have had some experience with Jetway and I would just make sure that the board doesn't run too hot. You definitely want to get a case that can dissipate heat very well.


----------

